# Tanaka Blue 2 Stainless Clad In Store!



## pkjames (Jul 6, 2017)

Hi Guys, just a heads up of the new Tanaka Blue 2 with stainless clad. I wish I could offer more profiles but so far I only got the Gyuto. 

We all love Tanaka for its superb price / performance. His Blue 2 damascus line has long been one of the standout product thanks to his exceptional heat treatment on the blue steel and great cutting performance. Yet feedback suggests the iron cladding can be quite reactive and the knife can benefit from some thinning. The solution to this was to come up with a stainless cladded variant, and Tanaka-san provided a very limited batch sometime last year. The reception was very positive but that batch didnt solve one problem: still a little too thick for the taste of many.

So the second iteration began, with the variants: I love the rustic look of Tanaka Nashiji finish and so as the cutting of the new thinner Ginsan grind so I asked for that version; along with the even thinner migaki version (insert ref). After some in house testing, it turned out that I still prefer the Nashiji, so I went ahead with the bulk order, which they started to arrive in late June. Because of this special collaboration I got Tanaka-san to engrave my own Shino &#65288;&#36784;&#20809;&#65289;Kanji on to the blade along side his usual Shigeki Made (&#35488;&#36020;&#20316 Kanji. This is an indication of superior QC and F&F compared to the regular versions. 

So here is what is on offer for the new Tanaka-Shinko Blue 2 line, 

Tanaka Blue 2 core and stainless cladding and the signature Nashiji finish
Extremely thin behind the edge
Sharped before shipped, ready to use OOTB.
K&S upgraded F&F with spine and choil rounded. 
Able to select different types of custom K&S handles
Able to add a premium K&S hardwood saya for less than US$40 (AU$50)

Currently I have Gyuto from 21 to 27, price starts at AU$225. Thanks for looking, you can find them here:
http://www.knivesandstones.com/tanaka-blue-2-nashiji-gyuto-240mm-stainless-clad/


----------



## Nemo (Jul 6, 2017)

James, is it the same grind as the Ginsan Najishi?


----------



## chinacats (Jul 6, 2017)

If this is the same knife as the passaround, people are going to be very happy.


----------



## KCMande (Jul 6, 2017)

Ordered a 240mm just now. I have been a big fan of the Tanaka i got off James a few years ago, just far too reactive for my in a pro environment. Also really love his handles. looking forward to checking out his saya


----------



## pkjames (Jul 6, 2017)

KCMande said:


> Ordered a 240mm just now. I have been a big fan of the Tanaka i got off James a few years ago, just far too reactive for my in a pro environment. Also really love his handles. looking forward to checking out his saya



I forgot to take a pic of your knife, but make sure you share it. I LOVE the handle!


----------



## Nemo (Jul 7, 2017)

Which handle? Which wood is the saya? (if you don't mind me asking).


----------



## KCMande (Jul 7, 2017)

Nemo said:


> Which handle? Which wood is the saya? (if you don't mind me asking).



I went ebony metal spacer black horn, I have the same handle with a blonde horn on a Martell Cpm gyuto. Love that handle, almost went for blonde again but did not want to be too redundant. No clue what the saya is, the picture was a the same as above, I assume James just picked whatever he had that goes with the handle or whatever he was proud of. I'm personally not overly worried about the saya color. I'll make sure to post a picture when it arrives


----------



## Nemo (Jul 7, 2017)

Yeah, James has some great handles. Please let us know what you think about the knife. I am so tempted by this line (not that I need anymore knives at the moment).


----------



## XooMG (Jul 7, 2017)

Ordered a 21cm. Thanks James. Toss me an email if there are any issues.


----------



## Jordanp (Jul 7, 2017)

Dammn just might have to pick one of these up when I get the cash! Will these be available for awhile or is it just for a limited time?


----------



## pkjames (Jul 8, 2017)

Jordanp said:


> Dammn just might have to pick one of these up when I get the cash! Will these be available for awhile or is it just for a limited time?



I expect them to stay for a while. A few members here asked why they can't find anyone else stock this knife even I stated they are not K&S exclusive. Well that is because I was the one to work with Tanaka first, and I ordered a lot of them so naturally no one should have received this line before I received mine


----------



## Nemo (Jul 8, 2017)

pkjames said:


> I expect them to stay for a while. A few members here asked why they can't find anyone else stock this knife even I stated they are not K&S exclusive. Well that is because I was the one to work with Tanaka first, and I ordered a lot of them so naturally no one should have received this line before I received mine



James, is the handle, spine & choil treatment still all K&S exclusive?


----------



## pkjames (Jul 8, 2017)

Nemo said:


> James, is the handle, spine & choil treatment still all K&S exclusive?


Largely true, spine and choil is a K&S feature but my handles are in japan as well


----------



## lucabrasi (Jul 10, 2017)

Are they all fairly true to the dimensions listed on your site? The 240 is listed as 50mm tall, while I was hearing word his blue 2 Damascus had started drifting toward 54mm tall. Are these all on the shorter end or do they vary to the taller side?


----------



## pkjames (Jul 10, 2017)

lucabrasi said:


> Are they all fairly true to the dimensions listed on your site? The 240 is listed as 50mm tall, while I was hearing word his blue 2 Damascus had started drifting toward 54mm tall. Are these all on the shorter end or do they vary to the taller side?



I measure a particular sample that i randomly pick but in my experience they usually vary by 1-2mm.

James


----------



## DanHumphrey (Jul 14, 2017)

lucabrasi said:


> Are they all fairly true to the dimensions listed on your site? The 240 is listed as 50mm tall, while I was hearing word his blue 2 Damascus had started drifting toward 54mm tall. Are these all on the shorter end or do they vary to the taller side?



For what it's worth, my B2 Damascus is 52mm tall, and from April of last year.


----------



## JaVa (Jul 14, 2017)

I'll play: 
Three different Tanaka 240 gyutos, all 50-51mm tall.
One from last fall and two from two weeks a go.


----------



## 42537703 (Jul 14, 2017)

Nemo said:


> Yeah, James has some great handles. Please let us know what you think about the knife. I am so tempted by this line (not that I need anymore knives at the moment).



Can't agree more on the handle quality from James


----------



## lucabrasi (Jul 15, 2017)

Ok. Then I misheard. I tend to prefer taller 240s. The only Tanaka 240 I've dealt with was a Ginsan Nashiji from Knives and Stones from his original batch of upgraded handles and f+f. It was 52 or so, gave it to my brother as a wedding gift. Great knife, though needed a touch of thinning to me.


----------



## wind88 (Jul 15, 2017)

My 240 R2 from James in May is at 51mm


----------



## Taramonia (Jul 17, 2017)

How would you compare the B2 Nashijis to the Ginsan ones? Got a 240 ginsan a couple months ago and am loving it but have been thinking of getting a 210 for the line.


----------



## pkjames (Jul 17, 2017)

Taramonia said:


> How would you compare the B2 Nashijis to the Ginsan ones? Got a 240 ginsan a couple months ago and am loving it but have been thinking of getting a 210 for the line.



There is minimal difference in terms of grind. So really it goes down to personal preference between carbon steel and stainless. While I love carbon as my main gyuto, I still keep a stainless one when I am just cutting some vege or acidic stuff.


----------

